

Kicksend (YC S11) launches on Android for privately sharing all of your photos - brendanlim
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/29/kicksend-android/

======
amirmc
I'm seeing more apps/products that are talking about privacy as a selling
point (at least it feels that way). Does this mean that users at large are
becoming more savvy about their privacy and data-ownership (and looking for
solutions like this)?

~~~
fpgeek
I'd say it means those teams think that users are becoming more interested in
privacy and data-ownership. Until we see some privacy-enhancing apps and/or
services get traction we won't know if they're right.

------
skyfallsin
Here's a link to the actual app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kicksend.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kicksend.android)

------
amplexus
i couldn't find out how kicksend works. i guess if they're advertising with
privacy, it would be a good selling point communicating how it works and how
it stores my data, without actually having to download and use it.

~~~
martey
Their website has a pretty comprehensive privacy policy:
<http://kicksend.com/privacy>

------
MortenK
I thought Kicksend was about sending large files rather than photosharing?

